# Crack in a 5 gallon, hexagon, acryllic tank?



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

So I just got this 5 gallon hexagon tank, its acrylic, and there is a 3 inch crack near the bottom on one of the sides, but its not all the way through the siding, and ive filled it to test it, and no leaks.

Should I use it?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

can you feel the scratch or is it jsut in the layers?.its only 5g and acrylic is pretty tuff so unless its in a place where it can get bumped it should be ok


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> can you feel the scratch or is it jsut in the layers?.its only 5g and acrylic is pretty tuff so unless its in a place where it can get bumped it should be ok


I can barely feel the scratch on the inside, but I cant feel it on the outside at all. acrylic is tough?? thats good! ive never had an acrylic tank before.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

If you do use it, I'd keep an eagle eye on it. It may not leak yet...but it could start to over time. Is it possible to seal over it with some sealant? I'd go further than the crack itself...but I am not an expert at acrylic tanks - those things seem to have a mind of their own.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Aah, thin 5g acrylic is not tough at all ! The thick one may be relatively speaking tougher. Acrylic is not as brittle as glass but still consider brittle - it is not a "plastic" material. The crack can spread without warning but you don't have to worry about a blow out. 5g of water on the floor is no big deal in the hobby any way  Try 75g or falling asleep while a big tank is filling 

You may not be able to "feel" the crack in acrylic, visually check if the crack go right through the material. If you can find a local plastic fabrication shop, take you tank down and they may be kind enough to apply some solvent adhesive on it for you - cost less than a penny and 5 seconds. Otherwise look for Methylene chloride and a needle applicator.

Move closer and I can fix it for ya :lol: And you can pick up some odds and ends at the same time


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

@ gklaw

LOL, thanks 

Thanks guys for the heads up.


----------

